# Best bbq sauce I've ever had



## buckjunkie (Feb 22, 2015)

This stuff is great! I have been using it for  about 10 years and thought I would share. Everyone I let try it can't believe how good it is.

http://www.salandjudys.com/shop/ind..._id=17&zenid=6ba8b04adafce6094a8ee643dba3c6ac


----------



## themule69 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## driedstick (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the link, I will have to say I tried Jeffs BBQ sauce for the super bowl and so far that tops my list

DS


----------

